# MAC p0rn, lots of big pics



## addicted_2color (Jul 23, 2007)

labels will come shortly...for now just the pics...






















Palettes and pre-made quads.  clockwise starting from top left corner:
formal black smoked eyes, well plummed, 4 sweetie cakes, chromezone 1, warm eye 6: printout, sweet tea, thunder eyes, summerwear, color scheme 3
Not pictured: corps de couleur





Eyeshadows that haven't been depotted yet:





All my pigments put together.





LtoR: white gold, frozen white, pink opal, vanilla, lily white, fairlite, provence, gold dusk, golden lemon, melon





L to R: sunpepper, ruby red, rose, pinked mauve, all girl, kitschmas, apricot pink, shimmertime, pink bronze, electric coral





LtoR: helium, lovely lily, viz-a-violet, softwashed grey, quietly, soft washed, violet, entremauve, goldenaire, dazzleray.





LtoR: chartreuse, golden olive, night light, green brown, blue brown, copperclast, chocolate brown, sunnydaze, coco, copper sparkle





L to R: old gold, golder's green, kelly green, emerald green, teal, steel blue, deep blue green, blue, clear sky blue, azreal blue, jewelmarine glitter.





Where I store them. 





Misc. pigment samples.
top: accent red, pastorale, aire de blu
middle: green (frost), dark soul, cornflower, acid orange, #9 (stila)
bottom: jardin aires, jardin aires, pink pearl, coco beach, gold metal  










Discontinued matte pigments: green, turquoise, turquoise, royal blue





Ben Nye lumiere Luxe Powder samples
LtoR: aztec gold
mermaid green
jade
peacock
turquoise
royal purple





Where I store the random piggie samples.  Best way IMO.  ArtBin container found at craft stores.










Shadesticks





Paints





Fluidlines





liners...glitter liners, eyeliers, lip liners...





LtoR: sundressing, cocktease, curtsy, lure, vivacious, dainty cake, orchidazzle, rubia, wild 'bout you, style it up, modern ms., pink maribu, strawberry blonde, influential





My one lipgelee (ambient from asia lightful collection) and lipglasses























































Things I still have to add:
barbie <3's mac shirt and barbie doll, guacamole, rushmetal pigments, all 3 flashtronic msf's


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 23, 2007)

Pretty pigments! Great collection =)


----------



## macface (Jul 23, 2007)

wow you a lot of pigments I only have three very nice collection.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice collection.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, very nice collection. I am salivating over your pigments, they're sooo beautiful


----------



## n_c (Jul 23, 2007)

You've got a lovely collection!


----------



## alygolightly (Jul 23, 2007)

Wonderful collection


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 23, 2007)

Great collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 23, 2007)

wow! i love ur e/s and pig collection! great pics too! t4s


----------



## Hilly (Jul 23, 2007)

great stuff!!!


----------



## Jill35 (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice collection


----------



## eowyn797 (Jul 24, 2007)

thank you SO much for labeling everything! it's awesome!


----------



## adored (Jul 24, 2007)

WHOA NELLY! I love the way your palettes are set up, they just flow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can never get mine color coordinated just right & end up moving the shadows around too much until I get frustrated & forget it, haha!


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 24, 2007)

that's an awesome collection...i love ur e/s and piggies


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 24, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## evababbie (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW, awesome collection...


----------



## moondream (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice collection! I'm drooling over all the pretty pigments!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 6, 2007)

OMG!!! that looks like the MAC store in the mall....lol nah, but for real, that has got to be more than $1G worth of makeup....


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great collection.  I am jealous of all your pigments.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 7, 2007)

Gorgeous collection.  It is breathtaking.  I love it. I love it.  I love it.


----------



## anjaok (Aug 7, 2007)

oh my god! all the piggies!


----------



## evie42 (Aug 7, 2007)

your palettes are so clean, mine are always covered in loose ES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Awesome stash tho!


----------



## allthatglamour (Aug 7, 2007)

You have every single blush I have ever wanted...


----------



## clamster (Dec 9, 2007)

I want  want your pigment collection!


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice collection! I want all your MSF's!!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, great collection !!


----------



## sweetr (Dec 9, 2007)

That is a huge collection, I love it<3


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 11, 2007)

Fabulous collection!  Your pigment collection is amazing, along with your eyeshadows!!  I can't wait to see pics of it in the future!


----------



## fingie (Dec 13, 2007)

Fabulous collection


----------

